# Saba Towers!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

check out the saba towers!!!

http://www.propencil.com/sabatower.html


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

they are really cool!! any idea where theyll be located!??!!
Cheeers
:cheers:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

they are in the lakes and they ahve broken ground on tower 1


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

sa boy, maybe you could add this to ss.com!!!


Saba Towers consultant named

The towers will come up at the Jumeirah Lake Towers Community, promoted by Nakheel.


RMJM, renowned globally as well as regionally for its design-led architectural excellence and superiority, will add value and uniqueness to the development of Saba Tower Twin Towers, which will offer 700 apartments to UAE and GCC Nationals and expatriates at competitive rates.


Saba Twin Towers will come up on one more than million square feet in the heart of the Jumeirah Lake Towers community development located in the new residential and commercial district of Dubai flanking the Shaikh Zayed Road.


Saba Group chairman Behrouz Javaheri said: "Saba Twin Towers is another pioneering landmark development by Saba. 


"We have always believed that all our projects should be aesthetically appealing and outstanding, which is the reason why we have chosen RMJM as our consultants."


He said RMJM was also the consultants for Saba Group's first pioneering project, Saba Tower, the freehold office tower located within the Jumeirah Lake Towers community. 


"We are convinced that RMJM will bring to Saba Twin Towers best-of-breed design and architectural qualities," Javaheri said.


Saba Twin Towers is strategically located, offering a compelling rationale to investors who are keen to own property in Dubai. 


"Being close to landmark developments such as The Palm Jumeirah, Dubai Marina and the Dubai Technology & Media Free Zone, adds tremendous value to the project," Javaheri said.


Jumeirah Lake Towers, located between Interchanges 5 and 6 on the Shaikh Zayed Road, will be spread over an area of 800,000 square feet, including a retail component of 31,000 square feet. 


A spokesperson from RMJM said: 


"We are extremely proud of being appointed as the primary consultants of the Saba Twin Towers project. 


"We will replicate the good work done for Saba Tower in this new project, making it another landmark residential entity in Dubai."


He added: "We believe in the philosophy of engineered-aesthetic and our aim is to make Saba Twin Towers a one-of-its kind property development reflecting best-of-breed design and architectural elements."


Saba Twin Towers has evoked tremendous response from investors in the UAE and across the GCC keeping the Saba Group's dedicated sales centre for the project on the 27th floor of the Emirates Towers Offices busy ever since the project was announced in November last year.


"The enthusiastic investor response is an excellent indicator of the continuing demand for residential projects in Dubai," Behrouz Javaheri said, adding that Saba Twin Towers had been conceived as the perfect living environment in the heart of new Dubai.


Saba Twin Towers will offer Studio, one, two, three and four bed-room penthouse apartments, with all studios, one and two-bedroom units being fully furnished.


The amenities on offer at Saba Twin Towers include a state-of-the-art health club, a roof top café terrace, temperature controlled swimming pool and children's pool, high speed elevators, professionally landscaped leisure areas and 24-hour security and facilities management services.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Another sales office that I should go visit but never get time
"Saba Group's dedicated sales centre for the project on the 27th floor of the Emirates Towers Offices"


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Big time, GOODLOOKING TOWER.


----------

